# Kitchenaid Hobart K45 T-77720-A



## bobear (Sep 16, 2015)

IMG_2587.JPG




__
bobear


__
Sep 16, 2015








I have kitchenaid Hobart K45 T 77720-A, when I turn on the mixer I smell faint like burning wired but going away after a while, I would love to keep this mixer, so I open the back cover and under the yellow cable (I make circle bright red) have sparkling wire, when the motor run, I need to know is it suppose to be like that? if not what should I do? Please help.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

It's not supposed to spark.  I recommend taking the item to an appliance repair shop and getting a replacement circuit board since you want to retain the mixer.


----------



## treadlingratmum (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello, I am a repair tech who repairs Kitchenaid Mixers. I would suggest using some very fine emery cloth to, with mixer unplugged, carefully clean off both sides of contacts of the contact you circled and then it's corresponding other side. with use, corrosion builds up on these contacts and that is usually what causes the corrosion and therefore the sparking.

Your vintage K/A is a good one. Please don't let anyone tell you differently! Esp a Kitchenaid dealer!

-Caryl


----------

